# Switching between Android Auto and CarPlay automatically?



## Pegcitynerd (Jul 27, 2018)

I now have a 2018 Cruze LT. I have a Pixel 2 (Android) and my wife has an iPhone 8.


When we test drove other vehicles, such as the Honda Civic, Subaru Impreza, or Hyundai Elantra, the headunit would load either Android Auto or CarPlay automatically depending on which of our phones we plugged in.


The Cruze appears to have toggles in the settings, with only one being enabled at a time. Is there a way to enable both at the same time?


It's not the end of the world to switch the settings manually, but it is a shade tedious to bother with.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Weird. My gf has an iPhone 7; I have a Galaxy S8. My car (8" MyLink unit) switches seamlessly depending on which phone is plugged in.


----------

